# topsheet question



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

i just got back from my vacation in the alps.
and those little kamikazi swiss skiers scratsht up my board...
in the line for the lift the where like riding over my tail and drawing with
theire sticks on it.
i even took on of the ground and threw out of the line in the pow...you would think take one for
example and the rest won't dare to come closer...think again.

so can i repair my sheet or do i just have to cover it with stickers...


----------



## jefflesh (Dec 2, 2008)

I know what you mean. I was up with my son last weekend at Boyne and for whatever reason, people wouldn't stay off of my board or my son's board. He actually has a nick in the side of his board from a kid. Some woman kept hitting the top of my board with her ski poles. I tell you, I was upset!

So, I guess I am in the same boat as you, will be anxious to see if someone has a solution.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

please reply someone...
where is snowwolf???


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

There's nothing you can do to prevent your board from getting knicked. But in the lift line I find that if you rest your board on it's side edge(not flat)and you kinda walk or skate on it's edge so that the board is at an angle you can prevent people from hitting your board. Also if you file down the tail and nose as if was the bottom you create a small rounded edge so if a skier or boarder hits you tail or nose it kinda slips off. I hope you got that:dunno:


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

I think you dont go to the alps ahah. Perhaps like a car wax sort of thing would work. How deep are the scratches?


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

kinda like this stand in line like so..works for me.:thumbsup:


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

I feel your pain. I just had a huge scratch cut into the top of my board by a skiier who decided to just glide right across it after coming off the lift line. I've long wished someone would make those little pyramid stomp stickies from stainless and take them to a sharp point. I swear I'd line the perimeter of my board in them to let idiots trash their gear instead of mine when they screw up.


----------



## FuzzWuzz (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh I just came back from the Alps too and man was I pissed off about skiers knocking their skis against my board (and it was a brand new board and I think most of you know that you treat it like a first born . I gave them the dirty psycho look too, but I guess I'm not as scary as Snowolf as nobody could give a rats ....

Even a ski instructor kept on scratching my board, whereby I actually asked her nicely to keep her skis to herself. The answer that I got was: "your board is just a commodity, you should get used to it"....I too asked about her car and that I would wreck it, since its "only a commodity"!!! man I'm still pissed about it


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

or slash all four of her tires


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

FuzzWuzz said:


> Oh I just came back from the Alps too and man was I pissed off about skiers knocking their skis against my board (and it was a brand new board and I think most of you know that you treat it like a first born . I gave them the dirty psycho look too, but I guess I'm not as scary as Snowolf as nobody could give a rats ....
> 
> Even a ski instructor kept on scratching my board, whereby I actually asked her nicely to keep her skis to herself. The answer that I got was: "your board is just a commodity, you should get used to it"....I too asked about her car and that I would wreck it, since its "only a commodity"!!! man I'm still pissed about it


WTF does that even mean? "it's just a commodity", a snowboard is a commodity with an intrinsic value based on what you pay for it and how much use/abuse it receives. The point is that it's your commodity that you paid for. I'd take her ski pole and shove it up her "enlighted" ass. But seriously, I'd get her name and file a complaint with the resort.


----------



## FuzzWuzz (Nov 11, 2008)

See, I'm South African living in Germany and sometimes in those situations I get really stressed but tell myself to just relax and ignore the whole situation and let my SA mentality get through i.e. just chill and relax.

But yeah, I should have just broken both of her skipoles around her neck. Would've made me feel much better about the whole thing. Filing a complaint just takes up too much time. hmmm I think I should go back and take up some private skiing lessons hehe...I'll make it look like a beginner's accident.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

what is this post doing in the tips, tricks and instuctors thread??... take a bloody round file to the edge of the topsheet and smooth it out....then maybe some fine grit sandpaper.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

what are you doing with your files that's making 'em all bloody???


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

I never told you I have cannibalistic episodes?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

when you "eat her out" you're not supposed to actually _eat_ her.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm so sick of dealing with zombie skiers in the lift line. After all, if its tourist season, how come I'm not allowed to shoot them?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

N~R~G said:


> when you "eat her out" you're not supposed to actually _eat_ her.


unless she's into that type of thing.... I guess 

I eat em raw like Sushi... Rico Suaave..


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

davis said:


> I'm so sick of dealing with zombie skiers in the lift line. After all, if its tourist season, how come I'm not allowed to shoot them?


FYI Tourist Moron = Touron.. aka tourist moron. A religious sect splintered from the mormons...err.. Try working as and instructor and see how many times your shiny new plank gets run over.. count your blessings me hardies.. shiver me timbers...or ye might find yourself down ta davy jones locker......savvy?


----------

